
How To Choose Friends and Find People that Will Help You Succeed - avk
http://genjuice.com/2010/06/08/how-to-choose-friends/
======
chrisduesing
I have been doing a lot more networking in programming and entrepreneurial
groups recently, and have occasionally found myself frustrated when these
people I have meet don't want to go grab a drink on a friday afternoon.
Similarly I get frustrated when my girlfriend and friends are not interested
in my constantly talking about my new startup. So while this is probably not a
particularly deep revelation, it is an interesting and helpful reminder that
each group can give you something you need without having to overlap.

